# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اشتباه ی مشاوره بد :)

## 1402

سلام بچه ها واقعا کمک و راهنمایی دلسوزی میخام  :Yahoo (1):  
من بعد از نتایج کنکور امسال تصمیم گرفتم پشت بمونم ی مشاوره ای پیدا کردم که میگفتن وای ایشون رتبه 2 رقمی داشته رتبه 3 رقمی آورده و اینا سرتون درد نیارم من رفتم پیشش، اول از همه هزینه نجومی می‌گرفت حالا گفتم اگر کارش خوب باشه ارزشش داره (من چون اصول برنامه ریزی بلد نبودم و گفتم باهاشون باشم) خلاصه بهم ی برنامه داد و واقعا باب دلم نبود مثلا من اون زمان رفتم پیششون برنامه ای دادن بالای 11 بود و خوب چون تا نتایج کنکور نخوندم انگاری یکی دوماه از درس دور بودم نپرسید من میتونم یهو بیام این ساعت مطالعه؟
یا چمیدونم گزارش روزانه از وقتی که فیلترینگ شد چک نکردن، درصورتی کوچیک ترین کار ی مشاوره اینه، اینکه زنگ بزنن هرچند وقت یکبار اینا هم هیچی بهش ی بار گفتم گفت ک سیستم کاری من اینه من نمیخام طرف با زنگ من استرس بگیره و خیلی هم سرش شلوغ بود هم مشاوره بود هم مدرسه داشت هم خودش معلم اصلا وقتی واسه من نداشت حتی دوستم پیشش بود اونم ناراضی بود ولی چون مشاور دیگه ای پیدا نکرد گفت باهاش میمونم و خوب شاید بنده خدا آدم خوبی باشه من با سیستمش کنار نیام نمیدونم... 
برنامه اشم بنظرم خودم بهتر می‌نوشتم فقط ساعت بود حجم یا تعداد تست ک بعضی مشاوره ها میگفتن ایشون مشخص نمی‌کرد یا میگفت که زمین فعلا نخون مهم نیست برو کلاس اوضاع خوب نیست رشدت دیره من طبق گفته اش کلاس هارو ثبت نام کردم کلاس هام حالا طولانی و حضوری  :Yahoo (114): 
 درصورتی ک بهشون گفتم طولانی نیست کی بخونم؟ میگفت جزو ساعت اموزشیته مهم نیست 4 تا تخصصی رو رفتم خدایی کلاس هام اوکی بودن ولی طولانین خیلی طولانی 5 شنبه هام میرن جمعه ها روزایی قلم چی نداشته باشم میرن، سه شنبه و چهارشنبه هم کلاسم باز 
مثلا توی این ماهی یکبار برنامه نوشت بدون حجم مشخص پیگیری دوست من با همون هزینه، مشاورش حتی آزمون هم می‌گرفت

میخام عوضش کنم حیف اون پوله به ایشون بدم با احترام به ایشون
ادامش پیام پایین

----------


## 1402

خلاصه
من گیر کردم بودجه بندی آزمون قلم چی با کلاس ها فرق داره کلا
عصبی شدم نگرانم
قبلا توی تاپیک هام اشاره کرده بودم من تازگیا استرس میگیرم دست و پام بی حس میشه و گر گز حالا معده ام سر استرس داغون تر شده  :Yahoo (21):  حال‌ام با این مشاوره اشتباه و این تصمیمی میخام بگیرم خیلیییی زیاد شده دیوونه شدم  خیلی میترسم که نشه من از شهریور دارم میخونم ولی با آزمون خطا وقتی نیست 6 ماه بیشتر نیست 
حس بدی دارم امسال میخام رتبه خوبی بیارم با این هزینه ها









مامانم میگه میخای عوض کن مشاوره رو ولی ریسک نکن ی مشاور دیگه بیار
بابام میگه همشون پول میگیرن خودت میتونی بنویسی مهم عمله


حالا چ کنم؟
1خودم بنویسم یا 2ی مشاور دیگه پیدا کردم برم پیش اون 3 با همین مشاور ادامه بدم 


و خوب من بالاخره از شهریور ک خوندم از 4300 رسیدم به 5 هزار تقریبا حالا شاهکار هنری نکردم میدونم ولی واقعا مشکلات خانوادگی زیادی داشتم  نمیخام وارد جزئیات بشم و بخاطر اون مشکلات من استمرار نداشتم ی روز 1چ ساعت ی روز 5 ساعت ی روز هیچی دوباره همین طوری... 
1حالا چالشی دارم اینه  بودجه آزمون  رو بخونم یا طبق کلاس برم
کلا گیجم، از الان باید زمین بخونم؟
لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## معصومه زهرا

ببین کلاس اگه بری باز باید بیاری خودت بخونی اگه میتونی خوداموز بخونی خودت بشین بخون تایم کلاس رفتنو واقعا میتونی اون مبحث مورد نظرو دو دور خوب با تست ببندی که خیلی مفیده
اگه درسی خیلی مشکل داشتی خیلی خیلی خیلی فقط اون مبحثو یا برو کلاس یا از الا ببین
مشاورتو حتما حتنا عوض کن اگه لازم به مشاور میبینی یا از سیب ترش یا از مدیکال مشاوره بگیر گرفتم خیلی خوبن
ولی من خودم چون نمیتونم با کسی پیش برم خودم برنامه میریزم استرسم کمتره
این دو گروهم که بهت گفتم از لحاظ مالی خیلی خوب میگیرن
این نظر من بود حالا خودت بهتر میدونی

----------


## 1402

> ببین کلاس اگه بری باز باید بیاری خودت بخونی اگه میتونی خوداموز بخونی خودت بشین بخون تایم کلاس رفتنو واقعا میتونی اون مبحث مورد نظرو دو دور خوب با تست ببندی که خیلی مفیده
> اگه درسی خیلی مشکل داشتی خیلی خیلی خیلی فقط اون مبحثو یا برو کلاس یا از الا ببین
> مشاورتو حتما حتنا عوض کن اگه لازم به مشاور میبینی یا از سیب ترش یا از مدیکال مشاوره بگیر گرفتم خیلی خوبن
> ولی من خودم چون نمیتونم با کسی پیش برم خودم برنامه میریزم استرسم کمتره
> این دو گروهم که بهت گفتم از لحاظ مالی خیلی خوب میگیرن
> این نظر من بود حالا خودت بهتر میدونی


مشکل اینجاس من به حرف اون مشاور خیلییییی محترم گوش دادم و رفتم کلاسارو ثبت نام کردم حضوری هم هستن... هزینه هم پرداخت شده  نمیشه که نرم چون نمیزارن میگن این همه هزینه کردیم حق هم دارن

----------


## معصومه زهرا

من پیشنهادم برای کلاس صدرصد نه هست
ولی مشاور بیشتر سعی کن از مدیکال بگیری روند برنامه ریزیو یاد بگیر خواستی ادامه بده نخواستی نه
البته اگه نمیتونی برنامه بریزیو متعهد نیستی به برنامه ها مشاور بگیر در غیر این صورت واقعا مهم عمله برنامه یه بخش کوچیکه خیلی کوچیک
مثلا اگه فارغ التحصیلی میتونی اینجوری بخونی روزی 2 ساعت ریاضی 2 ساعت فیزیک دو ساعت شیمی 2تا3 ساعت زیست نیم ساعت روتین مسائل شیمی نیم ساعتم زمین
بستگی هم به خودت داره اول صبح با کدوم راحت تری با همون شروع کن و سعی کن مثلا امروز اول صبح زیست خوندی و سرحال بودی و اوکی بودی با زیست خوندن هی چرخشیش نکنی یه روز صبح بخونی یه روز شب وقتی سر یه تایم خاص بخونی مغزت به اون درس تو اون تایم عادت میکنه و بازدهی خوبی داره این گفته مشاورم بود و واقعا راس میگه
زمینم اگه مثل من حفظیاتت لهه اره از الان روزی نیم ساعت بخون و کم کم تست بزن من دو هفتست شروعش کردم 2 فصل خوندم با روزی نیم ساعت و کلی مرور و کمی تست و تقریبا بلدمشولی باید خیلی مرور کنم بره تو حافظه بلند مدتم چون یکمی حفظیاتش هم زیاده هم سخته اگه حفظیاتت خوبه بزار اخر ولی بنظرم روزی نیم ساعت به جایی بر نمیخوره عوضش ااون اخرا برات سبک ترین میشه

----------


## معصومه زهرا

> مشکل اینجاس من به حرف اون مشاور خیلییییی محترم گوش دادم و رفتم کلاسارو ثبت نام کردم حضوری هم هستن... هزینه هم پرداخت شده  نمیشه که نرم چون نمیزارن میگن این همه هزینه کردیم حق هم دارن


درسته حق دارن
تا اخر پرداخت کردی؟!
خب میتونی سر کلاس خیلی خوب گوش بدی تو خونه تمرین کنی و سر کلاسا اگر اشکال داشتی سوالاتتو بپرسی به عنوان رفع اشکال مجبوری این کارو بکنی
کلاس سالیانه ثبت نام کردی؟ همه ی درسا؟
مشاورو جدا کن لطفا واقعا جز بیراهه راهی نداره اما کلاس اگه درست کار کنی میتونه کمکت کنه
کلاسات کین و تا چه زمانی هزیتشو پرداخت کردی پایه هستن یا جامع

----------


## 1402

> درسته حق دارن
> تا اخر پرداخت کردی؟!
> خب میتونی سر کلاس خیلی خوب گوش بدی تو خونه تمرین کنی و سر کلاسا اگر اشکال داشتی سوالاتتو بپرسی به عنوان رفع اشکال مجبوری این کارو بکنی
> کلاس سالیانه ثبت نام کردی؟ همه ی درسا؟
> مشاورو جدا کن لطفا واقعا جز بیراهه راهی نداره اما کلاس اگه درست کار کنی میتونه کمکت کنه
> کلاسات کین و تا چه زمانی هزیتشو پرداخت کردی پایه هستن یا جامع


من مشاور و عوض میکنم و چقدر هم پول گرفت واقعا خدا خیرش نده
کلاس بله و هزینه هم برگشت نمیدن
فارغ التحصیل هستم مدرسه نیستم ولی بازم وقت گیره
تا اسفند گفتن بیشتر کلاس نیست بله جامع هست 
و سر این اشتباه دارم اذیت میشم
توی برنامه ریزی مشکل من ساعت نیست
مشکل من اینه که مبحثی بخونم؟ طبق بودجه برم تست بزنم جلو برم
یا طبق کلاس ها...

----------


## معصومه زهرا

> من مشاور و عوض میکنم و چقدر هم پول گرفت واقعا خدا خیرش نده
> کلاس بله و هزینه هم برگشت نمیدن
> فارغ التحصیل هستم مدرسه نیستم ولی بازم وقت گیره
> تا اسفند گفتن بیشتر کلاس نیست
> و سر این اشتباه دارم اذیت میشم
> توی برنامه ریزی مشکل من ساعت نیست
> مشکل من اینه که مبحثی بخونم؟ طبق بودجه برم تست بزنم جلو برم
> یا طبق کلاس ها...


خوبه دیگه تا اسفنده شما برو حتما ولی واقعا بابت هزینه و پولی که دادی استفاده کن فعال باش تست بزن حتی سر کلاسات کتاب تستارو با خودت ببر سخته ها ولی نشدنی نیست
صبح چی بخونی
خوب خیلی متفاوته کلاسو ازمونت؟
مثلا برای زیست میتونی با ازمون پیش بری کلاسم اگه بود میتونی با اونم پیش بری واقعا میرسی ولی اولویتتو بده ازمون نکات کلاسم حواست باشه
برای درسی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی بهتره با کلاس پیش بری و تست بزنی ازمونا جدیدو بزن و تحلیل کن اما اون مبحثی که خوندی و از ازمونای قبل دانلود کن بزن و درصد بگیر کمکت میکنه
برای شیمی هم میتونی مثل زیست باهاش رفتار کنی
واقعا میشه ولی ریاضی فیزیک یکم سخته زمینتم زمین نذار خواهشا واقعا حفظیاتش برای اون اخرا سخته
یواش یواش روزی چند صفحه بخون مرور کن فصلت تموم شد مرور کن تست بزن یواش یواش میره تو ذهنت
اینجوریم باشه کتابو خوندی درسنامه ی همون بخشو بخون اگه کتاب اضافه گویی داشت بنویس تو اون قسمت درسنامه که دیگه منبع کلت بشه کتاب تست و درسنامش نه دوا کتاب جدا جدا
کتابم اگه نداری خیلی سبز و مهروماه خوبه البته من میکرو دارم و دوسش دارم ولی اگه تموم شد شاید شاید خیلی سبزم بگیرم اگه دیدم وقت دارم و نیازه

----------


## معصومه زهرا

> من مشاور و عوض میکنم و چقدر هم پول گرفت واقعا خدا خیرش نده
> کلاس بله و هزینه هم برگشت نمیدن
> فارغ التحصیل هستم مدرسه نیستم ولی بازم وقت گیره
> تا اسفند گفتن بیشتر کلاس نیست بله جامع هست 
> و سر این اشتباه دارم اذیت میشم
> توی برنامه ریزی مشکل من ساعت نیست
> مشکل من اینه که مبحثی بخونم؟ طبق بودجه برم تست بزنم جلو برم
> یا طبق کلاس ها...


مدیکالو سیب ترش و گاماس و اینا تو تل کانال دارن بزنی میاره و واقعا منصف هستن اگه خواستی همراهت مشاور داشته باشی ولی اولویتت سعی کن مدیکال باشه
چون باهاشون داشتم مطمئنم خوبن و منصف هم هستن خیلی زیاد
البته نخواستی هم کانال سیب ترش و مدیکال تقریبا همه چیزو همه چیزو همه چیزو حتی روش برنامه ریزی رو حجم بندیو اینارو رایگان گذاشتن میتونی ببینی و یادبگیری

----------


## معصومه زهرا

اها راجب اینم بگم سعی کن سر کلاس خوب گوش بدی که نیاز مجدد به عمیق خوندن درسنامه نداشته باشی ولی اومدی نگاهی به درسنامه هات بنداز و زیااد تست بزن که بره تو سرت وگرنه نتیجش هیچ و پوچ میشه واقعا

----------


## LEA

*سلام دوست عزیز وقت شما بخیر
حرف هاتون رو خوندم 
خب 
 شما یه دور خودتون رو بزارید جای یه شخص بجز خودتون و این مطلبی که فرمودین رو بخونید و قضاوت کنید
بهش چی میگفتین؟
چه راهی بهش پیشنهاد میدادین؟
جدا چند لحظه فکر کنید و از بیرون به ماجرا نگاه کنید
واقعا راه چیه؟

حالا نظر بنده:
چرا اعتماد بنفس نداریم
چرا فکر میکنیم ما نمیتونیم
فکر میکنیم از عهده ی ما خارجه
باید حتما هزینه کرد
چون همه رفتن مشاور گرفتن منم برم
چون همه فلان کتابو دارن منم برم بخرم
چون همه فلان ساعت خوندن منم بخونم
و...
اگه ایجوریه چرا همه قبول نمیشن پس؟
چرا از بین این همه داوطلب کمتر از 1درصد رتبه ی زیرهزار میارن؟
یعنی اونا بیشتر از همه پول بابت مشاور و کلاس و کتاب دادن؟
خیر...

بریزیم دور این حرفا رو ای بابا
اونی که تو مناطق محروم تو روستا تنها امکاناتی که داره کتاب درسیشه و میخونه و میشه رتبه برتر و نگاه میکنیم؟
اون تازه هزارتا گرفتاری هم داره...چون بعضیاشون میرن کار میکنن خرج خانواده رو بدن
بعضی از اقایونی که تو دوران خدمت به سر میبرن اما صبح ها زودتر از همه بیدار میشن و شب ها تو تایم هاشون واسه درس خالی میکنن تا واسه کنکور بخونن
اینا چی؟
اونایی که معلولیت جسمی دارن اما موفق میشن و رتبه های عالی میارن چی؟
اونایی که هزاران مشکل براشون پیش میاد من جمله جسمی... خانوادگی و...اما موفق میشن چی؟
کسایی که بیش از ده سال از زمان کنکورشون میگذره و متاهلن و سرکارن و بچه هم دارن اما میان ثبت نام میکنن و زندگیشون بیشتر تو تنگنا قرار میگیره اما برنامه میریزن و سخت تلاش میکنن شبانه روز برای اهدافشون چی؟

من این ها رو دیدم و میدونم ملت با چه شرایطی میخونن

پس شما که جوونی
هوش داری
استعداد داری
منابع داری
زمان داری
توانشو داری
چرا نتونی؟
مگه میشه نتونی؟
البته چرا یه زمان نمیتونی...خودتم بکشی نمیتونی
اونم وقتیه که نخوای و تلاش نکنی و از خودت صددرصد مایه نزاری
هی بهانه تراشی کنی و مسئولیت زندگیتو به گردن نگیری

ببین چرا هنوز هدفت تحقق پیدا نکرده؟
گره کار کجاس؟
غیر از اینه که اونجور که باید نجنگیدی؟
غیر از اینه که از فرصت هات بخوبی استفاده نکردی؟

خب این موارد لازم بود اول بگم

ادامه تو پست بعد میگم*

----------


## LEA

*راجب به برنامه:

شما ببین چه هدفی داری:
میخوای تو کنکور موفق بشی درسته؟

حالا دو عامل داریم:
اول:کنکورتو خوب بدی
دوم : سوابق تحصیلی 
خب ببین چه دروسی داری و منابع کنکور چیا هستن
اونا رو لیست کن
بجز اون ها چه منابعی داری
چه کمک درسی هایی داری؟
بنویس جلوشون
خب حالا چقد زمان داری؟
واسه خوندن و جمع بندی و مرور
اونا رو هم یادداشت کن

الان شما اومدی از بالا هی شاخه شاخه کردی به سمت پایین
یعنی اول هدف
دوم دو فاکتور لازم برای هدفت
سوم منابع و امکانات
چهارم زمان

خب الان ریزتر بشیم
میایم وارد روز میشیم
ساعت متعارف خواب تنظیم میکنیم
به عنوان مثال 6 تا 7 ساعت
بعد ساعت خواب و بیداری
تایمی رو انتخاب کنیم که بهترین بازه رو به ما بده
بستگی به خودت داره این قسمت
حالا تایمی که بیداری معین شد
رو اون برنامه میریزی و استراحت مناسب هم قرار میدی
تنوع میزاری
روتین میزاری رو اون چیزایی که گره اصلی کارتن که در دراز مدت تقویت بشه
حالا یه برگه جدول بندی شده  یا دفتر برنامه ریزی میزاری کنارت و هر روز یادداشت میکنی که چیا خوندی...چه تایمی ازت گرفته...چقد تست زدی و ...
در نهایت اخر اون روز یه براورد میکنی از عملکردت و ایرادات و ضعف هاتو پیدا میکنی
اگه میخوای متعهد تر بشی بسپار کسی هر شب با کمک خودت برنامه اتو چک کنه
یا گزارش بدی


دست خودته همه اش
کاری هم به مشاور و غیر مشاور نداره
خودت رو پات وایسا 
ضعیف بازی هم نداریم
خدا هم قدرتشو داره بهت هم توانشو
برو بدستش بیار

همین

*

----------


## LEA

*یه راهکار جالب:

  شما یه کاغذ بردار

  هدفتو در قالب سوال بنویس

  به عنوان مثال:
  چگونه می توانم به* *(فلان هدف)** برسم؟


  حالا شروع کن 20 جواب براش بنویس...جوابای خوب 
  5مورد اول راحته حتی ده مورد اول راحت میشه نوشت اما به ده مورد دوم که میرسی سخت میشه
  باید هی فک کنی
  خلاقیتت میره بالا
  ذهن و مغزت راه های جدید کشف میکنه
  و راه های جالبی به ذهنت میاد
  این میتونه متمایزت کنه


  براش زمان بزار

  عملیش کن


  امتحانش میتونه خیلی کمکت کنه*

----------


## LEA

*درحین پند دادن به مخاطب محترم من چنین قیافه ای داشتم =

شوخی  میکنم

امیدوارم مفید باشه برات*

----------


## 1402

> *درحین پند دادن به مخاطب محترم من چنین قیافه ای داشتم =
> 
> شوخی  میکنم
> 
> امیدوارم مفید باشه برات*


مرسی از جون و دل برام مایه گذاشتی حتما مهربون


ولی آخر هیچ کس جوابمو نداد طبق کلاس جلو برم یا بودجه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1402


مرسی از جون و دل برام مایه گذاشتی حتما مهربون


ولی آخر هیچ کس جوابمو نداد طبق کلاس جلو برم یا بودجه


بودجه ی چی گل؟
قلم چی؟*

----------


## LEA

*اول از همه این مشاور رو در کمال خونسردی تا کن بزار کنار

کلاس هم اونایی که خیلی پایه ات ضعیفه برو

تازه اون هم ببین خودت میتونی قوی کنی خودتو یا نه

و اینکه بنظر من تو اول خوب بخون و کار کن و تست بزن و ازمون ها رو هم که جدا داشته باش واسه جمع بندی

زمان جمع بندی همه رو بزن و ازمونای جامع هم شرکت کن

ازمون لزوما تو هر زمان برای هر کس مفید نیس

برای یه نفر الان خوبه و واسه یکی یه زمان دیگه

اما ازمون مهمه*

----------


## 1402

> *اول از همه این مشاور رو در کمال خونسردی تا کن بزار کنار
> 
> کلاس هم اونایی که خیلی پایه ات ضعیفه برو
> 
> تازه اون هم ببین خودت میتونی قوی کنی خودتو یا نه
> 
> و اینکه بنظر من تو اول خوب بخون و کار کن و تست بزن و ازمون ها رو هم که جدا داشته باش واسه جمع بندی
> 
> زمان جمع بندی همه رو بزن و ازمونای جامع هم شرکت کن
> ...


مرسی مهربون، من به دوستم توضیح دادم کلاس رو به حرف مشاور گوش دادم ثبت نام کردم هزینشم دادم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1402


مرسی مهربون، من به دوستم توضیح دادم کلاس رو به حرف مشاور گوش دادم ثبت نام کردم هزینشم دادم 


خواهش میکنم گل وظیفه بود

ای بابا

اما یادت باشه کاری انجام بدی که بهترین کاره*

----------

